# Humidity



## Treebeard (Jul 24, 2007)

Hello, sorry for multiple posting but im having a little problem with the humidity in my drying out room. I started drying them out only yesterday and the humidity is 70%, are they going to be ok with this much?? I have 2 desk fans in the room and one extracting. the temperature is 68-72f. I was hoping that the humidity may drop as the plants dry?? i presume that for the first few days they will be expelling huge amounts of moisture which could be why the humidity is so high? I also live in a fairly wet area so without a de-humidifier drier air is not common. any ideas?


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jul 24, 2007)

Goodluck..

but high humidity like you have, leads to Mold.
It would **** to put alot of hard work and time to grow,
then to be ruined by mold.

you have no choice but to buy a dehumidifier.


----------



## MJ20 (Jul 24, 2007)

^^Yes, get a humidifier, i'm sure that'll help


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jul 24, 2007)

caribbean_smoker_20 said:
			
		

> ^^Yes, get a humidifier, i'm sure that'll help


 yes they work great too


----------



## Treebeard (Jul 25, 2007)

Hey, found out that a friend has a dehumidifier and ive now put that in the room. i dont know wether i should keep the fans blowing whilst ive go the dehumidifier going?? As the humidity where i live is constantly pretty high it will be drawing in fresh air and replacing the dehumidified air, or doesn't it work like that?


----------

